# What the Heck Is Wrong With These People



## Vol

The little woman and I this afternoon took a run out I-40 East and then ran I-81 North to Jonesborough, TN.....Tennessee's oldest town to eat at a real good restaurant there.....about 70 miles.

I-81 is a pretty little stretch that runs into Virginia.....but this trip it looked like hell. I have never in my life seen so much trash strewn along both sides of the interstate......it just ruined the scenic pasture hills and hilltops. It was incredible the amount of trash that has been thrown on the roadsides this winter.....it just makes me want to cry that people are so ignorant and uncaring that they would crap in their own nests like a dang European Starling.....that's what Americans have become....starlings. How can a country running over with ignorance ever prosper again?  :angry:

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose

That is a tough question to answer.


----------



## JD3430

Wonder if it's a winter issue? 
Normally, roadsides get some trash pickup to cut down on the unsightliness.
In winter, roadside trash pickup is difficult and often suspended in winter because of snow.
As a result, trash piles up and when the snowbanks thaw, it looks like more trash than normal. 
Just a thought.


----------



## IHCman

I agree Vol, See way to much litter along the roadways here. Even our rural gravel township roads see enough litter and its mainly people we know driving these roads. I'm pretty sure I know which neighbor has been throwing fast food wrappers out along the roads and I'd like to collect em all and scatter em in her yard.

I also can't believe the litter that fisherman leave behind ice fishing or shore fishing in the summer. Drives me nuts when I see it so I usually carry a garbage bag along to pick up what I find as a lot of our access points to these lakes and rivers are private land that the owners are nice enough to allow public access. It doesn't take much litter to piss off a land owner till he closes down that access point. I certainly don't blame them.


----------



## deadmoose

JD3430 said:


> Wonder if it's a winter issue?
> Normally, roadsides get some trash pickup to cut down on the unsightliness.
> In winter, roadside trash pickup is difficult and often suspended in winter because of snow.
> As a result, trash piles up and when the snowbanks thaw, it looks like more trash than normal.
> Just a thought.


That doesn't change the fact that people tossed it in the first place.


----------



## JD3430

Yeah I agree, sorry.
I was just thinking that's why it was more visible.


----------



## Grateful11

I've never understood why people can't keep their damn trash in their vehicle until they get to wherever they're going. We have a small trashcan in our Tahoe and a keep a bag in our car. You just put the stuff in there until you find the proper place to get rid of it.


----------



## somedevildawg

Been going n a long time, shameful.....


----------



## deadmoose

"People can stop it."

Very true.


----------



## FarmerCline

Vol said:


> The little woman and I this afternoon took a run out I-40 East and then ran I-81 North to Jonesborough, TN.....Tennessee's oldest town to eat at a real good restaurant there.....about 70 miles.
> 
> I-81 is a pretty little stretch that runs into Virginia.....but this trip it looked like hell. I have never in my life seen so much trash strewn along both sides of the interstate......it just ruined the scenic pasture hills and hilltops. It was incredible the amount of trash that has been thrown on the roadsides this winter.....it just makes me want to cry that people are so ignorant and uncaring that they would crap in their own nests like a dang European Starling.....that's what Americans have become....starlings. How can a country running over with ignorance ever prosper again?  :angry:
> 
> Regards, Mike


 Same exact thing over here. Once you get off the interstate it's even worse......you wouldn't believe how many peoples yard looks like a damn landfill......just piles of garbage and pure filth. And yes, I feel that same way about it as you do.


----------



## snowball

I think it goes back to the same thing we post on here all the time about people having no motivation self respect or pride, can't blame is one ALL on the younger generation because I've see some older people doing this also, Mike is right It's like a bunch of dirty worthless birds have flew in and left BS every where. there are about 12 land owners on our 4 mile rd. we all get together on a sat. and walk the rd ditches and pickup trash usually do it in mid april 4 miles and make about 1 mph and end up with 2 pickup loads of trash bags ( 8' bed pickups ) Kinda fun we all have a luch together when we are done . The Hunters are the worst here.they are not from the area and throw all their hunting party trash out here, because they DON"T CARE only 1 owner doesn't help and he is the biggest trash maker on the rd go figure, But I too have see it along our state rds here , Just makes me sick


----------



## JMT

We live on a local county road. Just down the road is a pretty large cement plant. Evidently our place is "one beer" away from the plant. We can almost count on one empty a day. Always the same brand. Figure whoever it is cracks one open when he gets off work and tosses it when it's gone.

Might be we are actually lucky we are only one beer away instead of 5 or 6 beers away. Frightening how common littering and drinking/driving are.


----------



## Bonfire

I got behind a guy this pm (wait, what day is it now), on my way to this QF banquet with a pickup full of trash driving 25 mph. There was stuff steady blowin out. Cups, papers, whatever. Went by a dude out front in his yard cleaning up his bar ditch with a rake. We went by and a large paper cup blew out just perfect and kinda drift right in front of the guy cleaning his ditch. The glare on his face was priceless.


----------



## CaseIH84

These newer generations folks I like to call the entitled generation. They are used to having everything handed to them or picked up after them. They probably had their rooms cleaned as kids, never having to pick up after themselves. Its easier to open window of vechile and throw it out than to take to a trash can. When we started haying years ago I couldn't believe how lazy the kids got. When I was growing up I hayed for several farmers and the only payment I received was hay for my mother's animals. It was diffently not multiple choice for me. Now the youngsters want the pay with no work. Not saying they are all like that, there are diffently exceptions. I don't know if we will ever get out of the cycle we are in.


----------



## snowball

CaseIH84 said:


> These newer generations folks I like to call the entitled generation. They are used to having everything handed to them or picked up after them. They probably had their rooms cleaned as kids, never having to pick up after themselves. Its easier to open window of vechile and throw it out than to take to a trash can. When we started haying years ago I couldn't believe how lazy the kids got. When I was growing up I hayed for several farmers and the only payment I received was hay for my mother's animals. It was diffently not multiple choice for me. Now the youngsters want the pay with no work. Not saying they are all like that, there are diffently exceptions. I don't know if we will ever get out of the cycle we are in.


Case is right , I think mommy still wipes their butts for them even, But I've seen some well-to-do 50+ year olds throwing trash out their car windows, I think they also were given everything. just no respect for the environment or land. They need to ride with my wife, she will slam on the brakes on a interstate @70mph and make them walk back and pick it up . I watched her do it before.I'am dating myself but back in the early to mid 70's there was a TV ad that showed a Native American, standing beside interstate. littered with trash just like what we're talking about, anyway a car drives by him throws out some trash and he turns and looks a the camera with tears running down his face, I still remember that add and know how he feels


----------



## CaseIH84

You are correct snowball. It is not just the younger generations by themselves but with each passing generation it seems to get worse. It keeps gaining momentum at this rate we will be doomed before long.


----------



## snowball

I'am afraid we are past doomed , 2 things we live in a throw away world , appliances, even cars. partly do to labor cost , ( Whole another can of worms there ) mostly lack of work ethics, and no respect for anyone or anything, and JMO but lack of faith, This country was founded on belive in GOD, when we allow things that are against his laws we pay the price . Just like what was on the Hat Creek Cattle company , in latin, (WHICH I JUST LEARNED WHAT IT MEANS ) 1 bad grape spoils the whole bunch, Well we are getting way more than 1 bad grape Every time we try to remove the bad grapes, Some dumb crusader, throws them back in the bunch.and we are spoiling at a rapid rate, You Guys know there is a lot of truth in the Paul Harvey Dodge Truck add . God created the Farmer to take care of what he has blessed us with but we are only 5% now way out number by the trash throwers. My Sunday Sermon is over, if your a atheists too bad. I you didn't have to read my post, so SUCK IT UP


----------



## mlappin

We have a dirt road the runs along the East side of the farm, being spring anytime I see a pickup with a few trash cans in back I jump in the Cummins and head down the road, a**holes don't want the crap in their yard but have no problem dumping it in our woods. One year the county came along, used a payloader to take a few scoops of dirt out, pushed a whole load of trash in the hole and covered it up, this was on OUR property, called the supervisor and the county commissioner and raised holy hell everyday until they came and hauled it off.

I doubt it on a interstate but some of that trash could of came from a trash truck that the driver was too lazy to to properly close everything up before heading down the road, I've seen it before with both garbage trucks and the recycle trucks.

One thing I can say about all three of my visits to the UK, as a whole once they get a few things back in order and their muslim problem as well they are in pretty good shape yet. Everything's been very tidy and kept up well so at least their people have a little pride left.


----------



## mlappin

snowball said:


> I'am afraid we are past doomed , 2 things we live in a throw away world , appliances, even cars. partly do to labor cost , ( Whole another can of worms there ) mostly lack of work ethics, and no respect for anyone or anything, and JMO but lack of faith, This country was founded on belive in GOD, when we allow things that are against his laws we pay the price . Just like what was on the Hat Creek Cattle company , in latin, (WHICH I JUST LEARNED WHAT IT MEANS ) 1 bad grape spoils the whole bunch, Well we are getting way more than 1 bad grape Every time we try to remove the bad grapes, Some dumb crusader, throws them back in the bunch.and we are spoiling at a rapid rate, You Guys know there is a lot of truth in the Paul Harvey Doge Truck add . God created the Farmer to take care of what he has blessed us with but we are only 5% now way out number by the trash throwers. My Sunday Sermon is over, if your a atheists too bad. I you didn't have to read my post, so SUCK IT UP


Yep, basically the one or two bad grapes are polluting our gene pool.


----------



## snowball

Those are the ones that really PO me Like mlappin said they don't want their trash in their yard but go to the effort of dumping i in ours or yours, The county in IA. that I lived in would call the sheriff and they would find out who dumped it and after they made examples of about 10 of them it kinda slowed up


----------



## JD3430

Yeah it's pretty pathetic around here, too. It's so bad that PADOT give a free sign "this road cleaned by XYZ company" to get help cleaning the trash along the roads. Company sends employees out to pick up trash and they get free advertising. 
I do agree that a good portion comes from trash haulers.

One of my barns is home to some winos who buy booze down at the local shopping center and drink it in my landlords barn. He even leaves the brown bag with the receipt in it. Occasionally he takes a shit in the barn, wipes his ass and even leaves the shit stained napkin there, too.  It's a cash sale, but I wonder if I brought receipt down to them if they had a video of who bought it at the time stamped on the receipt then let local cops take care of it.

Funny story me and my old man (RIP, Don) found a McD's bag in our driveway. Next to the bag was a nice big brown dump and a couple beer bottles. Next to all that was a wallet. We grabbed the wallet and noticed it was a US Navy sailor stationed at the Navy base in Philly about 25 miles away. My dad was so disgusted, he called the C-O at the Navy base and told him he found a sailors Wallett and ID in our driveway with trash and human waste. The C-O was very cooperative. He sent the sailor down to our house to get the trash. My dad took a shovel and put his waste and his wallet together in the bag. The sailor showed up at our door and me and my dad gave him a good talking to and hands him the McDs trashbag with his Wallett and waste mixed together inside.

At least we taught one person some respect.


----------



## deadmoose

CaseIH84 said:


> These newer generations folks I like to call the entitled generation. They are used to having everything handed to them or picked up after them. They probably had their rooms cleaned as kids, never having to pick up after themselves. Its easier to open window of vechile and throw it out than to take to a trash can. When we started haying years ago I couldn't believe how lazy the kids got. When I was growing up I hayed for several farmers and the only payment I received was hay for my mother's animals. It was diffently not multiple choice for me. Now the youngsters want the pay with no work. Not saying they are all like that, there are diffently exceptions. I don't know if we will ever get out of the cycle we are in.


They had parents. Hard to send all the blame to one spot. Parents of said entitled should shoulder as much blame as the kids for not teachinf kids better. 
hippies all around me:


----------



## CaseIH84

deadmoose said:


> They had parents. Hard to send all the blame to one spot. Parents of said entitled should shoulder as much blame as the kids for not teachinf kids better.
> hippies all around me


No doubt deadmoose. It does comes from parents also. In our house growing up it was not a democracy. There was not multiple choice decisions. You did as you were told with no complaining. Didn't always appreciate it at the time but now that I am older I couldn't thank my parents enough. They showed me what it was like to pick up after myself and not quit on a job till it was finished. It has paid off ten fold for me. This doesn't include everyone or all generations, but I hear kids and young adults today talk to their parents in ways of such disrespect that it is amazing. If parents today and before keep finding it easier to pick up after their kids than making them or showing them how to pick up after themselves, we will find the cycle to continuing to get worse.

I agree with some of the trash coming from trash haulers as we see them around here without covered loads all the time, but we also see empty beer bottles and fast food wrappers along the road and in our yard that people have thrown out the window.


----------



## snowball

CaseIH84 said:


> No doubt deadmoose. It does comes from parents also. In our house growing up it was not a democracy. There was not multiple choice decisions. You did as you were told with no complaining. Didn't always appreciate it at the time but now that I am older I couldn't thank my parents enough. They showed me what it was like to pick up after myself and not quit on a job till it was finished. It has paid off ten fold for me. This doesn't include everyone or all generations, but I hear kids and young adults today talk to their parents in ways of such disrespect that it is amazing. If parents today and before keep finding it easier to pick up after their kids than making them or showing them how to pick up after themselves, we will find the cycle to continuing to get worse.
> 
> I agree with some of the trash coming from trash haulers as we see them around here without covered loads all the time, but we also see empty beer bottles and fast food wrappers along the road and in our yard that people have thrown out the window.


You mean your folks were good parents and didn't give out the cry baby loser's choice award ? Unlike today were this younger generation parents with the soccer mom mini van drive'n and texting while little johnny is throwing his happy meal bag out the window because she does know how to cook a meal but Johnny got a trophy at the game just for showing up , there was no winning team because they don't belive in keeping score you just get a participation trophy. got to love the way they think today AND they learned it all in college , they are going to fix 225+ yrs of bad parenting, Just ask them . They are 10x smarter than all of us


----------



## mlappin

And it's just about everywhere these days, laziness that is. How many times have you gone to a Walmart or Menards and people are too lazy to push the cart fifty feet to the nearest corral? Instead they leave them and block parking spots. I can say one thing about Aldi's and I wished everybody used them, but requiring a quarter to use a cart sure gets em back where they belong.


----------



## deadmoose

mlappin said:


> And it's just about everywhere these days, laziness that is. How many times have you gone to a Walmart or Menards and people are too lazy to push the cart fifty feet to the nearest corral? Instead they leave them and block parking spots. I can say one thing about Aldi's and I wished everybody used them, but requiring a quarter to use a cart sure gets em back where they belong.


Walmart and Menards. My 2 least favorite stores. Can't pay me to go to wally world. I can tolerate menards but don't like to. Much prefer local hardware store and will pay more as long as the bill isn't too big. Local store beat out Lowes and Menards when I did my roof. Prices fairly comparable. Too bad Lowes closed down here.


----------



## Thorim

Grateful11 said:


> I've never understood why people can't keep their damn trash in their vehicle until they get to wherever they're going. We have a small trashcan in our Tahoe and a keep a bag in our car. You just put the stuff in there until you find the proper place to get rid of it.


Have you ever seen the pig sty that is the interior of some peoples vehicles its amazing they can even operate them, a bit of clutter isn't to bad we all understand the tool box, random lose tool, chain saw, spare part, extension cord extra coat or boots, etc etc etc... but could never understand all those nasty fast food bags full of partial eaten food and half full condiments, paper pop cups makes my skin crawl thinking about it..... My point before I got distracted was that they probably opened the window a bit and the crud blow or oozed out


----------



## JD3430

There's a lot of screwed up people out there. For starters, look how many millions of liberals there are!!


----------



## snowball

JD3430 said:


> There's a lot of screwed up people out there. For starters, look how many millions of liberals there are!!


Like Ron White says you can't fix stupid , which pretty much describes liberals .


----------



## Thorim

When my second son was about six or seven he'd been misbehaving and I told him he was going to get a spanking, he told me that if I spanked him he was going to call the police, told him go a head call them, cause they are never going to find your body, and I'll deny you ever existed...Asked him were he heard such poppy cock and he told me that's what his teacher told him to do if his parents spanked him. Needles to say I had very long talk with a school teacher, and a school principal.


----------



## Grateful11

Personally I don't think it's a Liberal/Conservative problem. Some of the trashiest, biggest pig sty homeplaces around here will have a ton Republican political signs in them come election time in what little you can see of their yard for the junk cars, trailers, school buses, etc. and I see the same darn thing in trashy pig sties of some Dems too.

It's got more to do with Mommy or Daddy not busting your ass for doing stupid stuff when you were growing up. I still remember Dad stopping on the side of the road and getting a switch and wearing out some asses just for acting up in the car. Personally I won't even throw a banana peel out the window along side the road.

Cleanliness is next to Godliness.

As far as crap building up cars until it blows out the frickin' window, that's no excuse at all. We keep our stuff to ourselves and deposit either into a service station trash can or one here at home. When you find "Foaty ounce" bottles in the pasture or field 20-30' from the road they didn't blow out the dang window.

After following my wife up the road with the sprayer the other day I have to say it seems worse this year than ever for some reason.


----------



## Vol

I agree Grateful....it is about ignorance....and this country is covered up with it on all fronts. European Starlings are some of the nastiest birds in the world.....have you ever seen a starling nest up close?....have you ever seen the nest entrance up close?....both are covered in excrement....they kinda look like the cities and a lot of the countryside in the USA. It is sad.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430

Grateful11 said:


> Personally I don't think it's a Liberal/Conservative problem. Some of the trashiest, biggest pig sty homeplaces around here will have a ton Republican political signs in them come election time in what little you can see of their yard for the junk cars, trailers, school buses, etc. and I see the same darn thing in trashy pig sties of some Dems too.
> 
> It's got more to do with Mommy or Daddy not busting your ass for doing stupid stuff when you were growing up. I still remember Dad stopping on the side of the road and getting a switch and wearing out some asses just for acting up in the car. Personally I won't even throw a banana peel out the window along side the road.
> 
> Cleanliness is next to Godliness.
> 
> As far as crap building up cars until it blows out the frickin' window, that's no excuse at all. We keep our stuff to ourselves and deposit either into a service station trash can or one here at home. When you find "Foaty ounce" bottles in the pasture or field 20-30' from the road they didn't blow out the dang window.
> 
> After following my wife up the road with the sprayer the other day I have to say it seems worse this year than ever for some reason.


I disagree

"Cleanliness is next to godliness"......and guess what? Most liberals don't believe in God. I'm sorry, I just can't sit by and be "PC" on this one. 
I live between 2 big, filthy northeastern cities. 99% of its occupants are liberals. 
So I'm gonna stick to my original statement. most of them are crazy and most of them are pigs. Graffiti, trash, drugs, prostitution, single (if any) parents. Kids acting like animals.
Yeah....I bet they're conservatives. Lol


----------



## snowball

We were headed to denver 1 time had a college kid in the back seat of the truck he pitched a pop can out the window, I was trying to sleep while the wife drove about 3 hrs later, I was awakened by some crying, my wife refused to stop for him to pee, she made him pee his pants LOL. She told him if he liked polluting the road sides then he won't mind polluting his pants either.


----------



## Grateful11

JD3430 said:


> I disagree
> 
> "Cleanliness is next to godliness"......and guess what? Most liberals don't believe in God. I'm sorry, I just can't sit by and be "PC" on this one.
> I live between 2 big, filthy northeastern cities. 99% of its occupants are liberals.
> So I'm gonna stick to my original statement. most of them are crazy and most of them are pigs. Graffiti, trash, drugs, prostitution, single (if any) parents. Kids acting like animals.
> Yeah....I bet they're conservatives. Lol


I guess we can say we can agree that we disagree. I can take you to some of the nastiest looking pig sties you've ever seen and I know that come election time their yards are full of Conservative political signs. I can also take you to some pig sties where Lib signs show up. I can also show both on the opposite end of the spectrum, rich neighborhoods with both parties.

From my observations your big city folks must be vastly different from the country folk we live around. The majority of Libs around here are mainly tree huggers that don't live the way you describe. There's always exceptions on both sides but your situation sounds vastly different from our neck of the woods.

Now I'm about done with this one, it started off with good intentions but has pretty much derailed into "which party's people is trashier". LOL


----------



## Bgriffin856

Guess I'm lucky to live where I do, off the beaten path on a dirt road. Littering isn't too bad an occasional beer and pop bottle/cans maybe a fast food bag here and there. Seems like the welfare recipient types most of the time but have seen well to do's and Amish litter too so its hard to blame one group. So I agree it's pure ignorance.

Speaking of ignorance one thing that ticks me off more than anything is people texting and driving. See it all the time especially when driving tractor on the road or in a field next to the road when. Heck some dumb younger woman in a new suv was coming in the opposite direction as I was pushing a wheelbarrow of haylage to the barn. Good thing I was paying attention and she wasn't going the same direction as me or I probably wouldn't be here.


----------



## JMT

Grateful11 said:


> Now I'm about done with this one, it started off with good intentions but has pretty much derailed into "which party's people is trashier". LOL


Took the kids to an Easter egg hunt today. In the preschool hunt saw a mom start pushing together and collecting a pile of plastic eggs. She did the collecting with her feet, just kinda shuffled them along. When she had a good pile she called her kid over and told her to pick them up.

Oh yeah, she was smoking a cigarette at the same time (in a crowded pack of about 100 preschoolers).

"What the heck is wrong with these people."

Figured this might help get back on track somewhat.


----------



## CaseIH84

JMT said:


> Took the kids to an Easter egg hunt today. In the preschool hunt saw a mom start pushing together and collecting a pile of plastic eggs. She did the collecting with her feet, just kinda shuffled them along. When she had a good pile she called her kid over and told her to pick them up.
> 
> Oh yeah, she was smoking a cigarette at the same time (in a crowded pack of about 100 preschoolers).
> 
> "What the heck is wrong with these people."
> 
> Figured this might help get back on track somewhat.


The sad part is there are people out there that are that lazy they cannot bend over to pick stuff up. What's the saying? Ignorance is bliss. Well if that is the case then these people are the happiest most peaceful people out there.


----------



## snowball

CaseIH84 said:


> The sad part is there are people out there that are that lazy they cannot bend over to pick stuff up. What's the saying? Ignorance is bliss. Well if that is the case then these people are the happiest most peaceful people out there.


Maybe if she would have bent over , You might not want to see that image in her spandex that are M when she is a 2x  plus she might of drop the smoke when she started coughing and hacked up a lung. I bet she was on her cell ph either talking or texting her BF while she was doing the Easter egg shuffle


----------



## somedevildawg

Lol, the Easter Egg Shuffle......kinda like the Wal Mart shuffle? wonder did she have on flip flops (cause they're too lazy to put on shoes, requires work). Most would starve to death if the gummit put their check under their work boots.....wait, they don't even bother to have work boots nowadays, nix that


----------



## PaCustomBaler

Vol said:


> The little woman and I this afternoon took a run out I-40 East and then ran I-81 North to Jonesborough, TN.....Tennessee's oldest town to eat at a real good restaurant there.....about 70 miles.
> 
> I-81 is a pretty little stretch that runs into Virginia.....but this trip it looked like hell. I have never in my life seen so much trash strewn along both sides of the interstate......it just ruined the scenic pasture hills and hilltops. It was incredible the amount of trash that has been thrown on the roadsides this winter.....it just makes me want to cry that people are so ignorant and uncaring that they would crap in their own nests like a dang European Starling.....that's what Americans have become....starlings. How can a country running over with ignorance ever prosper again?  :angry:
> 
> Regards, Mike


Jonesborough, always wanted to go down there. Our family reunion is usually held down there every 5 years (I'm a Jones, not sure if it's any coincidence with the town name or not), and I've always missed the reunion because it's in the summer during haying season. My parents say it's absolutely beautiful down there.

As for the trash, it just pisses me off. Wish I could find where they lived and see how they like trash dumped along their property. Heck with it, I'll just dump all of our used twine in their front yard (damnit Rick, that's not nice  ) Seriously, it's getting ridiculous.


----------



## FCF

Had a truck load of trash dumped on both sides of our lane back in Maryland. People were not to bright, of course. We found some personal mail in it, numerous items, with their address. Notified state police about the dumping. Police came and looked at the mess; returned about 2 hours later with the idiots and stayed there until it was all cleaned up. Don't know what happened to the idiots.


----------



## JD3430

FCF said:


> Had a truck load of trash dumped on both sides of our lane back in Maryland. People were not to bright, of course. We found some personal mail in it, numerous items, with their address. Notified state police about the dumping. Police came and looked at the mess; returned about 2 hours later with the idiots and stayed there until it was all cleaned up. Don't know what happened to the idiots.


Oh my!!!! Tsk, tsk. 
That's cruel and unusual punishment......Very humiliating......I'm surprised an Ivy League professor didn't expose those police for the mental stress they imposed on the people who dumped the litter!!!!


----------



## Bonfire

FCF said:


> Had a truck load of trash dumped on both sides of our lane back in Maryland. People were not to bright, of course. We found some personal mail in it, numerous items, with their address. Notified state police about the dumping. Police came and looked at the mess; returned about 2 hours later with the idiots and stayed there until it was all cleaned up. Don't know what happened to the idiots.


Takes a little motivation. There's a state trooper lives just up the road. There's been several times when sombodys bags of trash find their way into our ditches. Pisses the trooper off. He'll dig through it find the name and address and give them a call. They always, always deny it's their trash. Yeah, within a few hours, it's cleaned up.


----------



## FCF

JD3430 said:


> Oh my!!!! Tsk, tsk.
> That's cruel and unusual punishment......Very humiliating......I'm surprised an Ivy League professor didn't expose those police for the mental stress they imposed on the people who dumped the litter!!!!


Happened about 40 years ago. Complaining about mental stress wasn't heard of then. Plus when you do something as dumb as that haw can you say you have a mind?


----------



## Bazooka

Vol said:


> The little woman and I this afternoon took a run out I-40 East and then ran I-81 North to Jonesborough, TN.....Tennessee's oldest town to eat at a real good restaurant there.....about 70 miles.
> 
> I-81 is a pretty little stretch that runs into Virginia.....but this trip it looked like hell. I have never in my life seen so much trash strewn along both sides of the interstate......it just ruined the scenic pasture hills and hilltops. It was incredible the amount of trash that has been thrown on the roadsides this winter.....it just makes me want to cry that people are so ignorant and uncaring that they would crap in their own nests like a dang European Starling.....that's what Americans have become....starlings. How can a country running over with ignorance ever prosper again?  :angry:
> 
> Regards, Mike


So many people are "not my problem" kind of folks anymore. Quick to shirk responsibility because someone picked on them when they were in grade school or some crazy excuse. Then you have all the sympathizers that are pulling the poor me or poor them card and rationalizing the behavior cause its supposedly beyond their control due to something that happened years or decades ago. Just can't seem to grow up and be responsible.

Back when I was a kid and spent a lot of Saturdays at the sale barn with dad and listening to the old timers talk, I'll never forget one that had a line that went like this, "If your looking for sympathy, you'll find it in the dictionary somewhere between sh!t and syphilis".


----------



## luke strawwalker

I used to bale road hay... Heck I started off running the Golden Jubilee Ford 8N with a 501 sickle mower cutting roadsides when I was about 13... lotta good clover and ryegrass hay on the roadsides here in the spring. Once in awhile I'd have a paper cup center over one of the sickle guards and start leaving a streak, that I'd have to get off and remove, but that was about it. The state shredded the roadsides several times a year back then-- heck it was often a race to get the hay cut and up before the first shredding crew went through and pulverized it all into mulch...

By the time I graduated high school, we'd parked the old 8N and 501 and moved up to the drum mower behind the 5610 Ford... I was still cutting road hay, but it was getting progressively worse... I'd constantly hear the sound of beer bottles being shattered into a spray of glass by the drum mower blades, and it sounding like gravel thrown against a tin barn as the shards hit the underside of the sheet metal mower cover the curtain hung from... I always raked it at least twice to roll it enough to make sure the glass dropped out in the road ditch... one time I heard a gosh-awful buzzing back there from the mower, looked back to see a big old honkin' Cadillac style steel hubcap that had been "neatly" bisected by the mower blades as it went between the drums... This was about the time that ol' drunk governor of ours, Ann Richards, decided that cutting the roadsides once or twice a year was more than enough...

When it was cut 4,5, or even 6 times, all that paper and cans and junk got pulverized to bits and mixed in with the grass clippings and rotted down into the soil... they mowed the roadsides with batwings running an inch off the ground and I could walk faster than the tractors moved, so there was nothing but pulp coming out from under there... when they went to cutting once or twice a year, all that crap just built up!

Last time I baled road hay was in the killer drought of 1996... I had to fight the state for it then-- they'd hired some "Hitler's widow" b***h to run the highway dept-- all her crews hated her guts, and desperate farmers were baling road hay and she sent them out to take the hay OUT OF THEIR BARNS and take it back to the state highway dept. service center... She sent some guy out in a state truck to tell me I couldn't bale it while I was out raking... He told me what a b**ch she was and all that, and the thought suddenly occurred to me, "Who's HER boss??" The guy got a big smile on his face and wrote everything down on the back of a card for me and handed it to me, wished me best of luck, shook hands, and "have a nice day!"... I called the guy and explained the situation, and even went so far to ask "did you see all the reports on the news that 40,000 head of cattle have died of starvation in the Rio Grande Valley?? It'd look mighty bad on the 6 o'clock news if Marvin Zindler did an exposee about how the state wouldn't allow desperate farmers to make road hay in such a killer drought with all these poor animals starving to death!" He told me to be careful and not leave hay on the roadside overnight (I told him I never did anyway-- I just pop the tractor in road gear and hump it back to the house to dump a bale-- tried dropping bales on the sloped road ditches one time and picking them up later with a tractor, and loading onto a trailer sitting on the slope on the side of the road ONCE, and never again-- faster to just pop it in road gear and enjoy the cool breeze on that open station tractor during that ten minute drive back to the house when you got nearly to town or nearly to the river... (I cut about 10 miles, both sides of the road, 5 miles either side of the house basically).

Well, that year cured me of road hay in anything but a totally desperation situation... I was cutting and I'd hear this huge "WHUMP!" from the drum mower, look back and see an OIL FILTER from a car spinning and rolling down the pavement at about 60 mph, ejected out the back of the mower... the state passed a law you can't burn oil filters or throw them in the trash, so folks who change their oil just toss them out the window when they're done changing their oil, since the stations charge to drop them off there... same thing with old tires and used oil... talked to a guy one time in the barber shop working for the railroad... he had three full time crews just going out to clean railroad rights of way-- full dump-truck loads of old tires or 55 gallon drums full of used oil- they drive out to a remote rural RR crossing, back the truck down the tracks a few dozen yards, dump the bed, and haul @ss... train crews call it in and they send the trucks to pick it all up...

At one point the last time I was cutting road hay, I had a tire go through the drum mower... and nearly hit a complete TOILET someone tossed over a guard rail near an intersection... just unbelievable! I probably hit at least 5-10 oil filters, dodged appliances and TV's, tires, 5 gallon pails of oil, etc... too many beer cans, bottles, and trash to count... course the cans and paper ends up in the bales, though if you rake it right a lot of the paper will blow out, but the cans always seem to end up in the windrow...

Well, we made it through... cows pulling roots were happy even to get that sh!tty hay, but man oh man talk about a mess... I finally just started unrolling it all down on the low ground that usually ends up with standing water after a long rainy spell, so it'd rot down. As it was, I still had "paths" paved in crushed aluminum cans, which we did pick up for a little extra cash. There wasn't TOO much paper, and after a couple shreddings once the rain came and the grass and weeds greened up, most of it rotted down into the soil by the following summer... but that pretty much cured me of road hay!

What p!sses me off now, is the BTO neighbors that are renting up all the ground around us as the old timers die off or sell out and move to retirement homes/communities... They run out there with the big one ton pickups with the bale spears on the back with a couple rounds to feed cows, cut the plastic twine on the bale, and throw the wad of strings on the flatbed of the pickup once they're done, close the gate, and haul @ss... now the roadsides in front of the farm have a bunch of [email protected] plastic twine laying everywhere in big wads that will really screw up the shredder when I need to clip in front of the farm in a month or two... and that sh!t NEVER breaks down! I use plastic twine too on my rounds, but dammit I DO slit it down one side of the bale, gather it all up on the other side, pull it into a loop and square knot it all together, and pull it out from under the bale to feed, and then coil it up and tie the whole mess into a square knot "bow-tie" that I toss in the truck bed and burn with the house trash when I get home... these A-holes just throw it on the flatbed knowing full-well it's gonna blow off or fall off on the roadsides and make a h3ll of a mess for everybody else... figures!!!

Later! OL JR


----------

